# Its time to leave DIRECTV after 12 yrs



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Now that my commitment is up its time to move on. AT&T Uverse TV is perfect for what I need and the PQ and DVR are great. The main reason for levying is MVR. Its a feature I need and want. Its free with Uverse, unlike DIRECTV.

I am just tired of playing CSR Roulette just to get ANYTHING done right. I have never asked for free equipment, upgrades or anything like that. I have called customer retention TWICE in the last 30 days and they will not budge from a $99 install fee. Hmmm, I will pay $20 less with Uverse and MVR is free.

I have been a customer 1998 and DIRECTV is willing to loose me over a feature like this? 

Calling AT&T Uverse on Monday to get an install and put my D* accontinto suspension. This way I have 30 days to make sure I want to stay with Uverse. Oh, and DIRECTV, they will install for free and I am a Uverse Internet customer already. 

Overall I am happy with DIRECTV except for the rain issues. But the CSR crap in done.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

I doubt you will be happy with uverse, but good luck. Too many limitations on their system, limited number of HD streams available. PQ is questionable on the HD feeds. Only 1 DVR per house. Suspending your DirecTV account is the best idea, that way its painless to turn it back on.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"Ken984" said:


> I doubt you will be happy with uverse, but good luck. Too many limitations on their system, limited number of HD streams available. PQ is questionable on the HD feeds. Only 1 DVR per house. Suspending your DirecTV account is the best idea, that way its painless to turn it back on.


Neighbors have it and love it. PQ is unnoticeable. We. An get 4-5 HD streams, more than enough with only 2 TVs. Yes, one DVR for now, but that's changing very soon. I only need on DVR with MVR viewing anyways.

In reality DIRECTV only has 4 HD feeds/streams anyways. Plus I can watch stuff on my iPhone or Mac without waiting for Nomad being overcharged for it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Ken984 said:


> I doubt you will be happy with uverse, but good luck. Too many limitations on their system, limited number of HD streams available. PQ is questionable on the HD feeds. Only 1 DVR per house. Suspending your DirecTV account is the best idea, that way its painless to turn it back on.


+1......I agree with Ken984. Don't burn your bridges until your absolutely sure. Suspend your DirecTV account. Give Uverse a try. If it lives up to your expectations and provides what you want then terminate your account with DirecTV. If not, like Ken984 said it will be painless to turn it back on.


----------



## swans (Jan 23, 2007)

Ken984 said:


> I doubt you will be happy with uverse, but good luck. Too many limitations on their system, limited number of HD streams available. PQ is questionable on the HD feeds. Only 1 DVR per house. Suspending your DirecTV account is the best idea, that way its painless to turn it back on.


Why is DirecTV introducing a whole home DVR solution?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

gio12 said:


> In reality DIRECTV only has 4 HD feeds/streams anyways.


I have 5 HD DVRs and one HD receiver. If I wanted to I could record 10 programs in HD and watch an 11th. We appear to be in two different realities.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"David Ortiz" said:


> I have 5 HD DVRs and one HD receiver. If I wanted to I could record 10 programs in HD and watch an 11th. We appear to be in two different realities.


I meant in my house with 2 DVRs.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

With Uverse you may pay less, but you also get less. Good luck.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

gio12 said:


> I meant in my house with 2 DVRs.


Ah, of course.

I hope to cut down on my TV watching in the future, but I am sure that even doing that, I will on occasion want to record 4 HD programs at once. From quick searching it looks like the U-verse DVR can record 3 HD and 1 SD simultaneously, which is much better than when it debuted. If I were considering switching and had access to one of the DVRs, I'd ask to do a little testing to see what the limits are and if the quality suffers when approaching those limits.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Hoosier205 said:


> With Uverse you may pay less, but you also get less. Good luck.


Welcome back.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

PQ is not the same...sorry.


----------



## thedamaja (Feb 4, 2009)

I just dumped Uverse for Direct because the HD quality is horrible. Thought maybe it was just my service but all my friends have Uverse with the same picture. Even my wife noticed it while watching a soap opera. Sports are almost unwatchable.

Other than that I did like their system and whole home setup, I still have Uverse internet.

A couple things to note though.

Multiple HD streams will kill your internet speed
Whole home DVR is only free on the U200 and above package
If you have an INID setup and do not order phone service they do not give you a battery backup. The INID takes a couple minutes to reboot, this happened to me during the NBA finals.
Bad weather took out the service multiple times in the month I had it, picture freeze and pixelation.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"MysteryMan" said:


> Welcome back.


Just a quick pitstop.  Our third child was born on the third, had a major heart operation on Monday, and is starting to lead a normal baby life now. We have been living at the hospital for three weeks, with another 1-2 weeks to go.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"Hoosier205" said:


> With Uverse you may pay less, but you also get less. Good luck.


I can't see anything less channel wise. EVERY channel I watch is available on both. We all know that some shills here will always put down another provider no matter what.

In general I have has great customer service with AT&T home and wireless. No customer service roulette to get a better deal, upgrades, etc.

With DIRECTV is always something. Billing errors, installer issues, etc.

I see it hear all the time. Diretcv gave me this and this for free, discounted etc. But another customer can't get squat!

A few months ago they screwed up my account with the NST and need months to fix the issue.

I get MORE for my money with Uverse right now. Same channels, DVR service and MVR at a lower price. DIRECTV was $99 for the install and $3 a month for MRV.

I even asked if I could just use my own network and pay the $3. They said no.

It's just tired if the car game. I pay for my DVRs and don't ask for squat until now to keep me from leaving. They refused so it's time to leave. I will suspend the account next week after my uverse install Monday. DIRECTV is will to lose a customer of 12 yrs for $99 retail price in equipment. I guess I am not one of the lucky ones and understand they need to pick and choose what accounts they retain and ones they let go.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

So, you're switching because you couldn't get all the SWM stuff required for MRV for free?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Hoosier205 said:


> Just a quick pitstop.  Our third child was born on the third, had a major heart operation on Monday, and is starting to lead a normal baby life now. We have been living at the hospital for three weeks, with another 1-2 weeks to go.


Sorry to hear that. Am glad the operation was a success and hope the baby continues it's path for a normal life.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"thedamaja" said:


> I just dumped Uverse for Direct because the HD quality is horrible. Thought maybe it was just my service but all my friends have Uverse with the same picture. Even my wife noticed it while watching a soap opera. Sports are almost unwatchable.
> 
> Other than that I did like their system and whole home setup, I still have Uverse internet.
> 
> ...


Really? Internet speed is not affected by anyone that I know. It's supposed to be separated.

My neighbor has the same plasma that I have, but his is a 50" and mine 42". PQ looks great and I can't tell the difference. He streamed 4 HD shows and still had a 14.3mps download speed via a speed test. He is a IT guy and proved no issues when I asked him. 6 HD streams is coming to my area this fall. 100 MPS to the house. 30 Internet and 70 for TV. Now 20/30mps


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"gio12" said:


> I can't see anything less channel wise. EVERY channel I watch is available on both. We all know that some shills here will always put down another provider no matter what.
> 
> In general I have has great customer service with AT&T home and wireless. No customer service roulette to get a better deal, upgrades, etc.
> 
> ...


I was referring to inferior PQ, rather than the channel count. It just depends on which feature(s) of the service you value more.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"sigma1914" said:


> So, you're switching because you couldn't get all the SWM stuff required for MRV for free?


I have the SWM and capable DVRs. Just need the DECA stuff and can install myself. Yes, I will be leaving because of this. How much can this cost them? $50?? Why should I pay when it's free with AT&T. Plus new customers are getting it free with the new HR25.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"MysteryMan" said:


> Sorry to hear that. Am glad the operation was a success and hope the baby continues it's path for a normal life.


Thanks. Yes it was a success. Got very scary for a few day before the operation. Due to complications, they had to "bag" him five times. That was terrifying.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

gio12 said:


> I have the SWM and capable DVRs. Just need the DECA stuff and can install myself. Yes, I will be leaving because of this. How much can this cost them? $50?? Why should I pay when it's free with AT&T. Plus new customers are getting it free with the new HR25.


You could've bought it yourself for real cheap and installed it. Doesn't matter, now. I wouldn't take Uverse if it was free due to horrible PQ.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"sigma1914" said:


> You could've bought it yourself for real cheap and installed it. Doesn't matter, now. I wouldn't take Uverse if it was free due to horrible PQ.


Where? It's a $100 on solid signal


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

gio12 said:


> Where? It's a $100 on solid signal


Ebay or here. You could even use your own network.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"sigma1914" said:


> Ebay or here. You could even use your own network.


Here? Who? eBay? I need 2 DECAs and power, right? Links on eBay?

DIRECTV would not let me use my network.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

gio12 said:


> I can't see anything less channel wise. EVERY channel I watch is available on both. We all know that some shills here will always put down another provider no matter what.


What I tend to see is that people post what their personal experiences have been, and why they prefer the provider they do. Of course, in a forum dedicated to DirecTV service, it should not be surprising that most prefer it. Doesn't necessarily make them shills.

There are obviously a great many satisfied customers with AT&T, Comcast, FiOS, and other providers, or they wouldn't remain in business. What is important to one customer is not to another, and vice-versa.

I hope Uverse provides you what you are looking for, both in quality of service and in cost. If it does, great, enjoy. If not, then you can either return to DirecTV or seek other options.

As to picture quality discussion/debate, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If it meets your requirements, then it is obviously good enough. The fact that it does not meet someone else' expectation is irrelevant.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

gio12 said:


> Here? Who? eBay? I need 2 DECAs and power, right? Links on eBay?
> 
> DIRECTV would not let me use my network.


Do you need everything done for you? I don't know your setup to say what you need/want.

As for your own network, there's a VERY long thread here about it.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Just a quick pitstop.  Our third child was born on the third, had a major heart operation on Monday, and is starting to lead a normal baby life now. We have been living at the hospital for three weeks, with another 1-2 weeks to go.


Congrats on the birth of your 3rd baby. Glad to hear all went well with the surgery!!!! Enjoy that baby! My 3rd child is due in September. I wish nothing but good health for you and your family!


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Directv-MRV-D...028?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a117bbb7c

or

http://cgi.ebay.com/Directv-Broadba...978?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b95d0a8a

or

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIRECTV-DECA-Br...585?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e64753839

That last one is probably the best, because you can check the seller's other items:

http://shop.ebay.com/satelliteguy1980/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

and get everything you need in one transaction, although I don't know if you can combine the shipping.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Directv-MRV-D...028?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a117bbb7c
> 
> or
> 
> ...


That second link looks perfect - 2 DECAs, ICK w/ power supply. $50


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"sigma1914" said:


> Do you need everything done for you? I don't know your setup to say what you need/want.
> 
> As for your own network, there's a VERY long thread here about it.


I followed that thread and tried. They said I MUST use DECA


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"David Ortiz" said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Directv-MRV-DECA-Broadband-Internet-Demand-Kit-/180681948028?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a117bbb7c
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Thanks. I can do $50 fir MRV. But not $100


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gio12 said:


> I followed that thread and tried. They said I MUST use DECA


If you insist to use Ethernet it should be fine. Somefolks report having to send a second message. I do believe Email as noted in the thread has been the most effective, but sometimes it takes a day or two with that route.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"Doug Brott" said:


> If you insist to use Ethernet it should be fine. Somefolks report having to send a second message. I do believe Email as noted in the thread has been the most effective, but sometimes it takes a day or two with that route.


doug, I tried 3 times and today on the phone. Nothing!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Shameless plug but I have 2 DECA's in the buy sell forum left. You can order a PI as well on ebay or solid signal.

You should really go to a U-Verse forum though because things you're saying don't happen do happen but you might believe it from users.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gio12 said:


> doug, I tried 3 times and today on the phone. Nothing!


Did you use the exact phrasing in the emails? I know they made it tougher, but I didn't think they took it away completely.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"Doug Brott" said:


> Did you use the exact phrasing in the emails? I know they made it tougher, but I didn't think they took it away completely.


Yea, I did. See what I mean about csr roulette! I have never seen a company like this.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

carl6 said:


> What I tend to see is that people post what their personal experiences have been, and why they prefer the provider they do. Of course, in a forum dedicated to DirecTV service, it should not be surprising that most prefer it. Doesn't necessarily make them shills.
> 
> There are obviously a great many satisfied customers with AT&T, Comcast, FiOS, and other providers, or they wouldn't remain in business. What is important to one customer is not to another, and vice-versa.
> 
> ...


Carl6, I understand to a point, but it seems to be much worse here than other forums. Especially from members here that might be testers and getting all this free stuff form D. Hey, if directv was feeding me free beta equipment and software, I might be a shill too.

I love this site and learned a lot about how D* and even how to do my own stuff. But sometimes the bashing of a competitor is a bit much.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I've had several friends switch to U-Verse when it became available to them, but all have come back to D*. They all left because it was a little cheaper, they all came back because the PQ was just not there compared to D*.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

gio12 said:


> Carl6, I understand to a point, but it seems to be much worse here than other forums.* Especially from members here that might be testers and getting all this free stuff form D. Hey, if directv was feeding me free beta equipment and software, I might be a shill too.*
> I love this site and learned a lot about how D* and even how to do my own stuff. But sometimes the bashing of a competitor is a bit much.


I bolded the portion that I have an issue with. Yes there are some folks that have received things from DirecTV for testing purposes but that does not mean that everything they have has been free. Many of the folks that test things have a large investment in their setups, paying for their own SWiM-8's or 16's (I happened to pay for both out of pocket and self installed), many also paid for their own DECA's either purchasing them on EBay or right here at Buy/Sell/Trade forum, not to mention monthly fees for receivers. Remember not everything is as "FREE" as it may seem, most of us do it because we enjoy it.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

We have used the mantra that you should choose the provider that works best for you in response to a range of desires, dissatisfactions and complaints relative to DirecTV.

The OP has done just that and I sincerely wish him satisfaction with his choice.

The advice to suspend his D* account prior to terminating is sound though and I would also recommend suspending the D* account initially until he is sure he made the right choice. No need to burn the bridge prematurely.


----------



## A_Bear (Jun 16, 2011)

gio12 said:


> doug, I tried 3 times and today on the phone. Nothing!


I dont think you are getting to the right departement that can assist you the best with the offer you are looking for, because you are wanting to cancel over the issue of not getting the MRV setup, the retention department we have can assist you with this and it will probably be free


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

All I can say is let us know how it works out for you. My Brother-in-law (can't get D* because of trees) is happy with his 32" TV and the windows CE DVR from uverse. Really bad on both accounts.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"A_Bear" said:


> I dont think you are getting to the right departement that can assist you the best with the offer you are looking for, because you are wanting to cancel over the issue of not getting the MRV setup, the retention department we have can assist you with this and it will probably be free


I spoke with the retention dept twice, $99! Its CSR Roulette all over. Why can't policies be standard. I am not calling few hrs to get the right rep. I call the "retention" and asked about getting the BST deal on MRV to avoid leaving for Uverse as my commitment is now up. $99 was the "best" deal they could do. REALLY? After 12 yrs and never asking for any free equipment or upgrades? Answer was yes.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

With all due respect, *gio12*, you really need to compare apples to apples! As stated here in this thread a few posts back, go to a U-verse ONLY forum and read some of the crap being talked about there, it's a fact being reported by many a U-verse converts that the PQ, although good, is NOT what they received from D*. I have an AT&T tap(utility box) sitting in my backyard that gets visited frequently by ATT techs, and when they see my D* dish......they are usually the ones that offer-up the NON-comparison between the two services.....with D* the winner. Personally, I made the comparison on a high end 42" TV, and was not impressed. ATT/U-verse, because you are going to be a NEW customer is willing to give you the farm for the first 6 month, but then after that period, well.... you really want to read what X U-verse clients are saying.:nono: IMHO DirecTV's price and service have worked for ME, and the PQ, second to none, but it's really about opinion, and U-verse isn't for me; it may be a good fit for you, good luck!.
In defense of those here that have received FREE stuff because of whatever association exists with D*, that is what they do, they are BETA testers, they TEST stuff and WE here at this forum receive the rewards of that testing/those testers, in the form of "First Looks" and other incredibly useful and helpful information. So give them MORE FREE STUFF THEY CAN TEST!!!!!!!!
Just sayin.:grin:


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I have uverse and droped the TV, PQ not as good. As for price after your first timer offer is up it is the same or more than Directv. They still charge 10$ for HD and MRV is in there U200 and up price. You will love the internet and voice is good also.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> I bolded the portion that I have an issue with. Yes there are some folks that have received things from DirecTV for testing purposes but that does not mean that everything they have has been free. Many of the folks that test things have a large investment in their setups, paying for their own SWiM-8's or 16's (I happened to pay for both out of pocket and self installed), many also paid for their own DECA's either purchasing them on EBay or right here at Buy/Sell/Trade forum, not to mention monthly fees for receivers. Remember not everything is as "FREE" as it may seem, most of us do it because we enjoy it.


Ok, fair. But again, things seem to slanted here. I also appreciate what these guys to do make our service better. But a slant can and does exist because of perks.

From what I see and talking to neighbors, uverse looks and operates great. Now if we are talking Comcast, then I can agree with anyone here. It's absolutely horrible here.

Again, I am happy with the tv service I get with DIRECTV. But not the customer service I get. If the tv service sucked, why would I stay for 12 yrs? But right now AT&T seems on par for my needs, $20+ cheaper long term and free MRV. now they offer for 6 months is crazy.

I am willing to pay a slightly higher rate to stay with DIRECTV, if I could get MRV for free.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

http://www.uverseusers.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=2
You can read for yourself, some are happy and some not.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

PCampbell said:


> I have uverse and droped the TV, PQ not as good. As for price after your first timer offer is up it is the same or more than Directv. They still charge 10$ for HD and MRV is in there U200 and up price. You will love the internet and voice is good also.


I was looking at the 300 something package, and its cheaper after the promo.

I have the internet now and love it. No need for a home phone. Plus if I bundle my wireless, the prices comes down even further.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I pay 80$ for two DVRs and MRV, Uverse for the same programing with one dvr and U200 is over 90$ , that said if I could not use directv I would use uverse


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

gio12 said:


> Ok, fair. But again, things seem to slanted here. I also appreciate what these guys to do make our service better. But a slant can and does exist because of perks.
> 
> From what I see and talking to neighbors, uverse looks and operates great. Now if we are talking Comcast, then I can agree with anyone here. It's absolutely horrible here.
> 
> ...


Remember that those that come here and say that they like DirecTV and believe it's better say so as paying customers. It would be silly for me to constantly bash something that I choose to pay for, there are things that I don't like but for me there are more pros than cons.

It has been suggested that folks suspend DirecTV service while they try out another service. I wish I had that advice when I dropped DirecTV and went to cable a few years back.

Good luck, everyone sees value differently and I honestly hope you get what you are looking for.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

gio12 said:


> I spoke with the retention dept twice, $99! Its CSR Roulette all over. Why can't policies be standard. I am not calling few hrs to get the right rep. I call the "retention" and asked about getting the BST deal on MRV to avoid leaving for Uverse as my commitment is now up. $99 was the "best" deal they could do. REALLY? After 12 yrs and never asking for any free equipment or upgrades? Answer was yes.


The policy is standard that's why you were told $99 twice. In fact what you want is for inconsistency which one would have charged and a second would have given you something for free.

Also people just make assumptions saying that "you should be able to" without knowing anything about your account other than what you post and when you don't get something that somenoe thinks you should that also will irritate you.

So I would say either order the mrv for $99, order the equipment on your own, use your own network (it's still a valid otion for unsupported mrv), or go to U-Verse. However I can guarantee you that the grass is not as green as you think it is for U-Verse. I'm not saying it won't work for you but it doesn't work the way you say it does.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

gio12 said:


> I spoke with the retention dept twice, $99! Its CSR Roulette all over. Why can't policies be standard. I am not calling few hrs to get the right rep. I call the "retention" and asked about getting the BST deal on MRV to avoid leaving for Uverse as my commitment is now up. $99 was the "best" deal they could do. REALLY? After 12 yrs and never asking for any free equipment or upgrades? Answer was yes.


It can be difficult but don't give up. I use a home network for MRV and it works well. A few months back a CSR removed it by accident and couldn't put it back on. I called back three times and no one knew how to add it unsupported. On the 4th call the girl said "sure, just a minute" then she said "check it and see if it's on" and it was. I told her I loved her and hung up. We shouldn't have to go through any of that but MRV is that good. I can't get Deca at any price and I won't live without MRV so I do what I have to do.


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

I understand that you do not want to call and fish for a better offer. But if you are a good customer that has been with Directv for over a decade I don't see why you can't get a free MRV upgrade. Even if it was the fault of the particular CSR you spoke with, please realize that NO company has 100% perfection with their agents because agents are human therefore they make mistakes. Directv definitely valuse its customers so please give the retention department a try, you should not be dissapointed.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> It would be silly for me to constantly bash something that I choose to pay for...


 Yet it happens so often. (not by you of course)


----------



## jkbs4208 (Oct 23, 2004)

I tried uverse a few month's ago, without canceling D. The price was better, the PQ OK, but the size of the uverse DVR hard drive with no ability to expand it made D the better choice for me.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Blankman2k5 said:


> I understand that you do not want to call and fish for a better offer. But if you are a good customer that has been with Directv for over a decade I don't see why you can't get a free MRV upgrade. Even if it was the fault of the particular CSR you spoke with, please realize that NO company has 100% perfection with their agents because agents are human therefore they make mistakes. Directv definitely valuse its customers so please give the retention department a try, you should not be dissapointed.


There are so many factors that companies use in their algorythms to determine "value" to customer accounts it's crazy. Again he was given the same information twice so really it sounds like the agents did the right thing per their policy. All we know about the OP is he's been a customer for 12 years and never asked for free equipment per his statements. Location, discounts received, payment history, and programming options are just a part of what gets looked at for just about every company. There's also what competition is available in that area. They know what % of people come back from each competitor and it could be in that area they have an 80% reactivation rate. If so why would they offer the world in that market.

Posts like these really don't help, this is the second one saying that there's no reason he shouldn't get it free, for the simple fact that no one here, unless they want to pay for it for him, can say what he should or shouldn't get. He called DIRECTV and said he was going to U-Verse if they didn't credit it. They called him on it and now he really has to decide what he's going to do.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

gio12 said:


> AT&T Uverse TV is erect for what I need


Didn't know they provided that kind of service.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

True uVerse story:

3 years ago AT&T dug up my front lawn to upgrade cabling for uVerse. Every six months I called to try get 12mbps or higher internet. Won't pay Comcast for it. Every time, my address is not eligible.

My next door neighbor got it last week. Hmmm, his address is good, mine bad, and all other neighbors around me good? 

Called uVerse yesterday. I have AT&T home phone and cell and they have my address, social, pin numbers and about 30 years of records of good payments.

Before uVerse will look into this, I have to open a NEW uVerse account, provide date of birth, a new password AND my super secret favorite actors name. Really! I said I don't know that I have one. They said thats in case I forget my password. I said thats no good cuz I will never remember since I don't have one. Lets try another question. No good, thats the only way they will authenticate me if I forget my password. 

Directv may have its faults but c'mon, is this not crazy? They dig up my lawn and I can't get it. And when I try to be a customer with 2 other services, its a headache. CSR roulette is one thing, stupid company policies are another.

I know I ranted a bit, but this is 24 hours old.

Also, I've been told uVerse support is not USA based. If true, that is a big plus for Directv. Anyone know?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

My question was "What is your favorite restaurant?", to which I replied, I have several, which one you want?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses guys. This is why I love this forum.

I will put my account on hold when I get back form vacation the first week on july as I scheduled a Uverse TV install that week. I will give Uverse a try for 30 days before canceling my service. If I like Uverse, I will cancel. If not, I will stick with DIRECTV without MRV if need be.

I will post my thoughts on Uverse both positive and negative and why I stayed or left DIRECTV.

But I want to thank everyone here for there thoughts and responses.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

gio12 said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys. This is why I love this forum.
> 
> I will put my account on hold when I get back form vacation the first week on july as I scheduled a Uverse TV install that week. I will give Uverse a try for 30 days before canceling my service. If I like Uverse, I will cancel. If not, I will stick with DIRECTV without MRV if need be.
> 
> ...


Good luck to you either way.

I had 2 friends that went the same route -1 came back, and the other didn't - although he switched from UVerse thereafter to yet another provider because of their HD DVRs. Oh well.

Just hope it works out the way you hope for...


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

NR4P said:


> True uVerse story:
> 
> 3 years ago AT&T dug up my front lawn to upgrade cabling for uVerse. Every six months I called to try get 12mbps or higher internet. Won't pay Comcast for it. Every time, my address is not eligible.
> 
> ...


That's funny! I get several questions on my security question.

But I will say this. When setting up my TV install, they had the wrong phone number on the account and last four of the SS# :eek2:.
I almost could not go through with the work order.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

gio12 said:


> Carl6, I understand to a point, but it seems to be much worse here than other forums. Especially from members here that might be testers and getting all this free stuff form D.


I will admit that I have gotten a couple of things free from DirecTV to test. I honestly do not believe that has influenced me at any time to promote DirecTV or act in a biased way. I try very hard to keep a neutral viewpoint, and so far as people changing service (to or from DirecTV), I try to offer an honest opinion based on my experience with DirecTV service and equipment.

To assume that many or most of the people here who have participated in test programs and received equipment in order to do so are unfairly biased in favor of DirecTV does them a disservice. To assume that none are biased is naive. To assume that everyone who promotes DirecTV or criticizes someone wanting to change to another service has received equipment to test is also unfair.

One thing that many people seem to overlook is that the quality of service (e.g., picture quality, bandwidth, etc.) from non-satellite providers varies widely from one area to another. Someone who lives in an area that gets really bad quality from Comcast or Uverse or FiOS is going to be vocal about that. But the other person, the one considering that service, may live in an area where the quality is fantastic. You just can't compare cable or fiber providers from one geographic region to another. Satellite on the other hand is the same everyplace. If a national channel is over compressed on DirecTV (or Dish) in New York, it will be equally over compressed every place in the country.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I will admit that I have gotten a couple of things free from DirecTV to test. I honestly do not believe that has influenced me at any time to promote DirecTV or act in a biased way. I try very hard to keep a neutral viewpoint, and so far as people changing service (to or from DirecTV), I try to offer an honest opinion based on my experience with DirecTV service and equipment.
> 
> To assume that many or most of the people here who have participated in test programs and received equipment in order to do so are unfairly biased in favor of DirecTV does them a disservice. To assume that none are biased is naive. To assume that everyone who promotes DirecTV or criticizes someone wanting to change to another service has received equipment to test is also unfair.
> 
> One thing that many people seem to overlook is that the quality of service (e.g., picture quality, bandwidth, etc.) from non-satellite providers varies widely from one area to another. Someone who lives in an area that gets really bad quality from Comcast or Uverse or FiOS is going to be vocal about that. But the other person, the one considering that service, may live in an area where the quality is fantastic. You just can't compare cable or fiber providers from one geographic region to another. Satellite on the other hand is the same everyplace. If a national channel is over compressed on DirecTV (or Dish) in New York, it will be equally over compressed every place in the country.


When I talked about bias, its not everyone. But its hard not to be biased when you do get taken care of, no? I will admit in my line of business, at times bias has set in bit because of perks. Hell, I am bias with AT&T wireless because my sister worked for them for 10 yrs and I got deals. But you know what? I was always taken care of fairly regardless if they knew me or my sister. Even after she quit. Then again, service is great for me. Hey, AT&T let me upgrade my BB to the iPhone 4 EARLY because I have been with them for 21 yrs! So I am loyal to companies that are fair and reward me for being loyal. AT&T always offers me upgrades yearly for me loyalty. I am on the basic phone plan too.

Now I will agree. in other areas, people love Comcast. Here we call it Comcrap. The TV PQ is horrible here, its scary! But Uverse look excellent. watch a bit of Wimbledon on my neighbors DVR. It looked great as did the Cup finals.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

gio12 said:


> That's funny! I get several questions on my security question.
> 
> But I will say this. When setting up my TV install, they had the wrong phone number on the account and last four of the SS# :eek2:.
> I almost could not go through with the work order.


My area (Carlsbad, CA) was one of the first to get uVerse in southern Californa. They made a MASSIVE push, with many AT&T folks going door to door. Most would see my dish and really try to sell.

Well, my neighbors bit on AT&T's pitch. Scheduled an install and everything. So, they realized they made a mistake and had to reschedule. They called AT&T and they didn't even have them in their system. No info on them at all.

They're with Time Warner now.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

I have both Directv and Uverse TV/Phone.

First the good about Uverse, better interface, live preview in guide when scrolling through channels, great HD ondemand, multi room DVR with no problems, best HD line up by far. its never gone out not even in bad storms.

The bad: in my house limit to 3 HD streams, 4 in others houses. 

HD quality on anything with allot of flashing lights (fast action, sports, etc.) pixels up bad. Almost unwatchable *See attached photo* (notice logos in corners)

I dumped the internet because having the tvs on did slow it down.

In the end if you can live with compression on the channels (still havent made a final decision yet if I will keep or dump U-Verse) its a good choice. They do offer allot of HD channel D* doesnt have. But in the end its in the eye of the beholder what might be bad at my house might good at your and vice versa.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

gio12 said:


> When I talked about bias, its not everyone. But its hard not to be biased when you do get taken care of, no? I will admit in my line of business, at times bias has set in bit because of perks. Hell, I am bias with AT&T wireless because my sister worked for them for 10 yrs and I got deals. But you know what? I was always taken care of fairly regardless if they knew me or my sister. Even after she quit. Then again, service is great for me. Hey, AT&T let me upgrade my BB to the iPhone 4 EARLY because I have been with them for 21 yrs! So I am loyal to companies that are fair and reward me for being loyal. AT&T always offers me upgrades yearly for me loyalty. I am on the basic phone plan too.
> 
> Now I will agree. in other areas, people love Comcast. Here we call it Comcrap. The TV PQ is horrible here, its scary! But Uverse look excellent. watch a bit of Wimbledon on my neighbors DVR. It looked great as did the Cup finals.


I have AT&T DSL and pots line and they have taken care of me as well. When I mentioned it was costing too much, they lowered my 6.0 MBPS DSL from $38 to $25 and gave me a $5 monthly credit as well. Not sure how many months that will last, but its been almost a year now. Also changed pots line plans and its only $23/mo with caller ID and call waiting. I seriously considered dropping the pots line, but I still like the security of having the E-911 service.

I don't blame you for trying Uverse, because if you can save money and they have what you want, why not switch. I'm kind of boycotting the price increases right now by suspending service and using an OTA DVR. I won't leave, because they have the best offering for NHL CI and the exclusive rights to NFL ST. I'm hoping more people do drop DIRECTV, so maybe they will stop the every year increases. Higher churn rate might wake up the greedy ones at the top.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> I'm hoping more people do drop DIRECTV, so maybe they will stop the every year increases. Higher churn rate might wake up the greedy ones at the top.


DirecTV isn't the only company that has yearly increases. Dish, Comcast, Time Warner, etc all do it as well.

To the OP, in the end you need to do what is best for you and your wallet. Just don't let that mean you have to settle for a sub-par product. Suspending your DirecTV account while you try Uverse is the best way.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> DirecTV isn't the only company that has yearly increases. Dish, Comcast, Time Warner, etc all do it as well.


I'm sure they do have increases, but I had cable for over 20 years and there were years where they did not raise prices. Granted, I've only had DirecTV for 2.5 years years, so I don't have a lot of personal history. Although in that period, I've had 3 price increases. When you sign up, they can't even wait a whole year to increase your pricing. In my opinion, that's ridiculous.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> I'm sure they do have increases, but I had cable for over 20 years and there were years where they did not raise prices. Granted, I've only had DirecTV for 2.5 years years, so I don't have a lot of personal history. Although in that period, I've had 3 price increases. When you sign up, they can't even wait a whole year to increase your pricing. In my opinion, that's ridiculous.


My DirecTV package didn't go up this year at all and some, if I recall, did not go up last year. It all depends on the package you have.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> DirecTV isn't the only company that has yearly increases. Dish, Comcast, Time Warner, etc all do it as well.
> 
> To the OP, in the end you need to do what is best for you and your wallet. Just don't let that mean you have to settle for a sub-par product. Suspending your DirecTV account while you try Uverse is the best way.


Well from viewing my neighbors PQ and DVR, I see a sub-par product so far. Maybe after a few weeks I might. But the Uverse in my neighbor hood is fast all all new wiring, including directly to my house. Yes, I had AT&T DSL get all new line and my own"pairs" to my house. My speed and service is great! Nov-Jan, 100PMS Uverse should be installed. That's 70 mps for TV (5 HD Streams) and 30 mps Internet. I will suspend my account to for a month or so to give Uverse a shot. They come out on the 7th to install.

Update on MRV: Well I got MRV enabled in Beta/Unsupported mode. So far its working great wirelessly!

It takes a about 20 sec for the show to start and FF is a bit slow when you need to skip chunks at a time, but I have no complaints for now. Even OTA HD is perfect!

Now I will either break down and buy my own DECA equipment, get DIRECTV to helping offering a better dal or go with Uverse. But I have a choice now that I have MRV working.

My FIRST choice is to stay with DIRECTV. If I am happy with a service/company I am loyal. 21 yrs with Bellsouth Mobility/Cingular/AT&T Wireless and 16 ears Bellsouth/AT&T Internet service. Now on 12 with DIRECTV, but I am flirting. Again, not the product, but the service towards loyal customers.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> My DirecTV package didn't go up this year at all and some, if I recall, did not go up last year. It all depends on the package you have.


True, if you had the one specific package that didn't go up and only 1 receiver, you had no price increase. I doubt there were very many subscribers that fell into that category.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> I'm sure they do have increases, but I had cable for over 20 years and there were years where they did not raise prices. Granted, I've only had DirecTV for 2.5 years years, so I don't have a lot of personal history. Although in that period, I've had 3 price increases. When you sign up, they can't even wait a whole year to increase your pricing. In my opinion, that's ridiculous.


Don't look at the old media pricing model (years with no price change) as the way of the future. Content providers want to stick it to all carriers (Comcast, Verizon, DIRECTV, DISH, Google TV, you name it). The result is going to be built-in price increases for all providers and (as a result) built-in price increases for us subscribers.

While DIRECTV may (and likely will) increase your price before your first year is up, so far they've stuck to the once-a-year model of price increases. everyone gets affected in the same month (Feburary or March each year) so even if you sign up in January, you are affected by the price increase a month later.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Don't look at the old media pricing model (years with no price change) as the way of the future. Content providers want to stick it to all carriers (Comcast, Verizon, DIRECTV, DISH, Google TV, you name it). The result is going to be built-in price increases for all providers and (as a result) built-in price increases for us subscribers.
> 
> While DIRECTV may (and likely will) increase your price before your first year is up, so far they've stuck to the once-a-year model of price increases. everyone gets affected in the same month (Feburary or March each year) so even if you sign up in January, you are affected by the price increase a month later.


You're probably right, sad to say. So my only recourse is going the suspension route during the off season of my favorite sports. I'm glad they allow you to suspend your account, it something I do like. That gives me a minimum of 3 months w/o a bill or $270 in savings/yr. And I can honestly say, I haven't missed it. Now if it was hockey or football season, that would be a different story.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Now that my commitment is up its time to move on. AT&T Uverse TV is perfect for what I need and the PQ and DVR are great. The main reason for levying is MVR. Its a feature I need and want. Its free with Uverse, unlike DIRECTV.
> 
> I am just tired of playing CSR Roulette just to get ANYTHING done right. I have never asked for free equipment, upgrades or anything like that. I have called customer retention TWICE in the last 30 days and they will not budge from a $99 install fee. Hmmm, I will pay $20 less with Uverse and MVR is free.
> 
> ...


I understand your position, but I suspect the equipment cost alone for DTV to do an MRV install can run into several hundred dollars depending on how much they have to replace - not even considering paying for the truck roll and installer time. $99 is really a great deal for the MRV install and at some point they will lose money.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"cover" said:


> I understand your position, but I suspect the equipment cost alone for DTV to do an MRV install can run into several hundred dollars depending on how much they have to replace - not even considering paying for the truck roll and installer time. $99 is really a great deal for the MRV install and at some point they will lose money.


I doubt the DECA equipment cost them for than $10 per unit. Now the installer I can see. But I know sadly they are not paid well and this is less than 1 hrs work. So 6-10 months of my paying for MRV will pay for him. If I stick around 8-10 months it's paid for. Plus keeping my service. 
I even offered to do a self-install. Sadly the installers here are pretty bad and don't speak English. I had to fix every install/work they have done here.

I am sure 6 months or so down the road MRV will be a standard installation thing.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks like maybe one email might be have been the magic cure for me. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## jacobsdad30 (Dec 13, 2006)

Your situation is similar of what happened to me 1 yr ago. I wanted MRV for free when I was a current subscriber. I was told at first that it was $199 to install. Then after second call I was told $149. Finally third call to retention I said Cancel service and it was free with a bunch of other offers. I didn't bite that time. Usually I accept their offers. At that time I went with Mediacom cable. What a mistake! 1 yr later I'm back with current new customer offer. Free NFL Pass, Free MRV install etc. Glad to be back! I think Directv has the best Technology and Quality. Have to watch them though. They like to play hard ball at times. Lol. 
Go luck to you!


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

I just want to say, I am happy to be staying with DIRECTV as my MRV installation in confirmed for Tuesday morning! 

Thank you everyone! Fro the first time in 12 yrs, DIRECTV's customer service has equaled their product. never had good CS until today!

I hope to have many more years with DIRECTV.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, what'd you get?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Well, what'd you get?


Let's continue this discussion here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=194344


----------

